# Evenflo Triumph or Graco nautilis? help



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

SO, im so happy, my mom has decided instead of getting the scenera for DS she wants to spend more on a seat that will last him a while. Ds is about 25 lbs, about 33-34 inches, 24 months. Which is the seat that will be best and last? The graco seat is about 20 bucks more. Thanks!


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Ooh, I'm so happy for you guys! If you want to keep him rf'ing definitely get the evenflo since the nautilus doesn't rf. But if you are going to go ahead and ff, I'd go with the nautilus. I'm not going to spout off on rf'ing safety since I'm assuming you already know because he's still rf'ing at 2!

The evenflo will give him a bit more time rf'ing, but depending on how he grows, he might not have lots of time rf'ing in it, so I think it's entirely a judgement call at this point.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

The Nautilus is a forward facing only seat, so I would go with something else considering your sons age and size. The Triumph advance should last him a good while.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

can the evenflo FF for about as long as the graco?


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nataliachick7* 
can the evenflo FF for about as long as the graco?


No, the nautilus both has higher top slots and a higher weight limit.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

In your opinion, can the evenflo really hold a child until 5 years old like it claims to? Box says study was based on 97th percentile of 5 year olds. Im just trying to save them some money I guess.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

depends. my dd is 3.5 years old, but long torsoed, and is very close to the top of the triumph advance. I don't think she would make it to 5, but most kids would.

It depends on your true intentions. The triumph advance will rear face andthen forward face, but will be outgrown probably about 2-3 years before the nautilus. then, the nautilus converts to a booster which can be used for up to 9 years total expiration time. So, the triumph will last much less time overall. However, it does rear face. the nauti does not.
If you are actually intending on rearfacing your child still (yes, of course, we all know you SHOULD but lets face it, only you know if you really WILL. ) then get the Triumph adv. If you believe you are not really going to RF for much longer, than the nautilus is a much better choice, it will last many years longer.
thats the straight truth.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's AJ at 4.75yo, 41# and about 41.5" w/ almost a 16" torso.
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ebr2008007.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ebr2008008.jpg


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Looking at prices.... I would get a scenera (only about $40) to use while he can RF. Then I would get a nautilus. Won't be that much more overall and he can rf longer and the nautilus will last a long time after that.

-Angela


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Looking at prices.... I would get a scenera (only about $40) to use while he can RF. Then I would get a nautilus. Won't be that much more overall and he can rf longer and the nautilus will last a long time after that.

-Angela


But he can't, he's too tall. He's already less than an inch from the top of his 3 in one.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
But he can't, he's too tall. He's already less than an inch from the top of his 3 in one.

I'd go find one to sit him in and see...

-Angela


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a child who is around the same height. She has 4 inches of head room with the scena and 2 inches with the safety 1st


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd go with the Evenflo. My 5 yr. old is bigger than average (46", 45 lbs.) and could probably still fit in it (he definitely could a few mos. ago when we were last in a babies r us). At only 25 lbs. you could rear-face for another year or even two years. And at 5+, after outgrowing the ETA, I'd be comfortable with a high backed booster. Your child is pretty small and could probably make it to 6 in the ETA unless he has an especially long torso.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
At only 25 lbs. you could rear-face for another year or even two years.

FWIW my dd first hit 25lbs around 9 months. She stayed RF in her boulevard until 3.5yrs.

-Angela


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

DD at 28 months is the same size as your DC.
33 Inches and 25 lbs

I have a very bad photo of DD in our EFTA but it might give you a general idea of how your son will fit in it. It is hard to tell with the pillow in the way but she has lots of space before she outgrows the harness or comes within an inch of the top of the shell. She is sick in that picture hence the shiny nose and general unhappy look.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v9...y/101_5855.jpg


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

scotiasky my daughter has that same pair of pants. LOL.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
scotiasky my daughter has that same pair of pants. LOL.

Funny.
My came with the shirt she is wearing and a matching handbag


----------

